
Ask HN: Is there a way to see most upvoted comments? - friede17n
..in posts of hn community?
Thanks in advance.
======
jeffmould
For highest voted recent comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments)

Also: [https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

~~~
friede17n
I felt dumb. Sorry.

~~~
BartBoch
Why? This is hidden after all.

~~~
maxerickson
It's only obscure. There's a link to "Lists" on every comment page.

------
DanBC
Go to the search box, and type

    
    
        e
    

and hit return. Then select "comments", and "all time".

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=e&sort=byPopularity&prefix&pag...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=e&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

I think if you then delete the "e" you get all comments.

Some comments will be missed by this method.

~~~
greenyoda
If I just click in the search box and hit "Enter", I can get to the search
page without having to type and delete the "e". (This worked in both Firefox
and Chrome.)

~~~
DanBC
Thank you for this!

------
minimaxir
It's worth nothing that comment score counts are always hidden to prevent
bandwagoning, even after the comment is archived. (which has been rather
annoying from a data perspective)

~~~
enraged_camel
What sucks is that even though you can’t see comment scores, you can clearly
notice downvoted comments as their font is faded out.

So bandwagoning does happen, but only for controversial comments. This results
in the reinforcement of groupthink and the rejection of ideas that don’t fit
the mold.

~~~
minimaxir
The _intent_ of graying comments is to deemphasize them and _mitigate_
bandwagoning.

I do wish a 0-score would not show any graying though, in the case where this
is an errant downvote.

~~~
Myrmornis
How does graying comments deemphasize them? It results in a different
appearance which makes them stand out. Surely the optimal way to deemphasize
something is to make it the same as everything else, almost by definition?

------
vertexFarm
This kind of comment curating is a really terrible idea. We've seen what kind
of problems the reddit system creates. It shouldn't be emulated.

